
Show HN: Instant Social Media Videos - usernamebias
http://instantvideos.org/?ref=hackernews
======
helb
Some random notes and thoughts from the first try:

Front page:

\- I really like the simple layout & design

\- It loads 45 MB of GIFs. Maybe using actual <video>s or just JPG/WEBP photos
in a slideshow would be better for webpage use – smaller size and better image
quality.

\- What do the Dell/Uber/… logos mean in this context?

\- Which nonprofits do you donate to?

Video creator itself:

\- Another huge GIF

\- You're trying to load something from `HTTP://zeus.instantvideos.org/` on a
HTTPS page, which produces a warning in some browsers, and is blocked
altogether in some others (like my FF 66)

\- When selecting photos to use, clicking the selection marker circle does
nothing. Clicking the image outside the circle selects it, but i kinda
expected the circles to behave like checkboxes

\- The "check" button in the coupon form is hidden behind "back" and
"purchase" buttons in wider viewports (and scroll does not work in that
container): [https://i.vgy.me/utX2Fx.png](https://i.vgy.me/utX2Fx.png)

\- When i tried importing from my instagram account, nothing apparent
happened. After poking around in browser devtools, it got HTTP 500 from us-
central1-awesome-video-maker.cloudfunctions.net/instagram with a "user page
has only 15 posts" message. Maybe it could print that to the form somewhere…

\- Some free demo (max. five photos with your watermark?) would be nice

\- /favicon.ico returns the HTML page itself for some reason (ah, it seems
that all 404s are redirected to index.html)

------
wsgreen
Neat but I'd like to see a demo before purchasing. Possibly allow a trial
account or an example video?

------
stevefromIT
Interesting concept. What's tech stack did you use?

~~~
usernamebias
Thanks!

Mostly built on Firebase with a linux backend that handles the video
processing. Built on top of FFmpeg.

SPA \- Firebase Database \- Firebase Auth \- Firebase Functions

Backend \- EC2

Stripe \- Payment Processing

Donations \- Donations API from Nationbuilder.com

